# 2009 Nissan Maxima Viewing in Burnsville, MN



## WalserNissan (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey all, If you'd like to see the 2009 Nissan Maxima up close, Nissan will be showing it at 14750 Buck Hill Rd in Burnsville, MN at Walser Burnsville Nissan. 

This is open to the public, and not part of any promotion/sale. Just wanted to let you know, if you're interested and wanted to stop by. 

It'll be there on Monday, June 23rd from 3pm to 9pm. Give a call to (952) 898-7380 if you've got any questions. Thanks!


----------

